# HUGE new Hingeback girls, Russians in the sun, and new outdoor Hingie enclosure



## Kristina (Apr 10, 2010)

I got my new Home's Hingeback girls yesterday. These girls are MASSIVE. They are definitely ADULT Hingebacks, and have got to be the oldest ones I have ever seen. They are definitely Homes, but even their coloration is different than any others I have seen.

Girlie #1












#2











Right after their post shipping soak, enjoying a meal






Compared to one of my original 3. Keep in mind that the originals have been breeding, and I got two eggs from Maude last fall.






New outdoor enclosure. This is pretty much done, I still have some spiffying up to do and a couple Hostas and an Ostrich fern to plant. Right in front of the log on the left side, I will be cutting a hole in the shed wall and building a heated nighttime hide inside the shed.


























Log hides











The "pond" is a cement tub sunk down into the ground. There are rocks built up around and inside to allow them to climb in and out, and I made it shallower by filling some of the depth with pea gravel. I am actually going to add a filter and a small water fall in the back right corner.

The whole enclosure is located in between my house and my shed, and built up on a slab. The dirt was placed 8" deep on top of the slab and there are bricks in the front and back stacked to retain the dirt and allow for drainage, so that I can keep it moist and yet not soggy. I will be mounting a sprinkler in the front part aimed to water the entire thing, and I can turn it on every morning to allow for a rainfall period. They are most active right after I spray them indoors in the morning. This enclosure will house Homer, Maude, and eventually the two large new girls. Elmer and the baby will have a seperate enclosure. That way I can keep track of parents and breed Homer's daughters to Elmer and vice versa.

On to the Russians...

We had some nice days last week so they got to go outside and play. Such cute little buggers!!!


























Some indoor pics too.

Three little Russians sleeping all in a row






I wish this little girl had kept her eyes closed. She slept propped up like this on another tort for like an hour..






Is that you mom?
















Something horrible happened here the other day, I am surprised you guys didn't hear about it on the news. 






It's pretty sad when you can't even go grocery shopping without being chased by Tortugra, the giant radioactive tort!

Kristina


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 10, 2010)

Great pictures and your enclosure is really nice. I wish I had a spot like that...between houses I mean...


----------



## Kristina (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you. It actually worked really well in that spot. It gets light but no direct sun, so perfect for the forest torts. I think the other Hingeback enclosure will be under my porch awning, and the Russians are going to be on the other side of the shed from this Hingeback enclosure.

Kristina


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 10, 2010)

Love the enclosure for your hingebacks! Very nice  
Your Russians are SO gorgeous!!! I can't wait until Nelson is full-grown


----------



## Candy (Apr 10, 2010)

Love your new Hingebacks. Very nice looking and you're right they are big. Nice shells though. I always amazes me how Hingebacks can mate since their shell drops down so far it doesn't look like there would be any place for the male to put, well you know.  You have a lot of Russians. They look like they get along just fine sleeping on each other like that. The last picture is very funny good job at posting that.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't know too much about hingebacks, BUT that enclosure looks great for them!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks 

Well Candy, it is actually quite interesting when they mate, lol. The male has to stand almost vertically and the female does have to raise the back of her shell a bit. I have one picture but it isn't very high quality.

http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll63/kyryah/Homes Hingeback Tortoises/KristinasPictures049.jpg

I love my little Russians, they are so cute. It got up over 70 today so the tort kids got to go outside and play. The Hinges really seemed to love their new enclosure, and were in and out of the pool and climbing all over the place. It was awesome. I wish I would have been able to take pics but I had to go to work, so another time 

My husband is such a great man, he brings them in for me at night when I have to work.

Kristina


----------



## Scooter (Apr 13, 2010)

You have beautiful hingebacks and their enclosure is great!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, ooohhh and aaahhhh, I must say! Those are some cool digs and I love the furniture! 

Hingebacks...I get it now! Their butts look like they're "closed"...I won't even speculate on how often the males end up on their backs as a consequence of that "ultimate thrill" seeking behavior! 

What a great microclimate and habitat for your torts! No wonder they all look so happy, even while sleeping...


----------



## terryo (Apr 13, 2010)

Kristina your enclosure is unbelievable! All your torts are beautiful, and I know they will be so happy in that enclosure. What are those logs you are using for hides? Did you have to hollow them out or did you get them that way. I love them.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks  I appreciate all the kind responses, guys!

Now I just gotta get the Russian pen done - not that it matters at this point, it is still too cold at night for them to stay out, so they have just been utilizing the "playpen." I have a month or so to get it finished.

Kristina


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 13, 2010)

Very nice and very pretty!  Do you have a lip or a lid on the Hingeback enclosure? They love to climb and are very good at it. I have a male Homes who could climb that gate with ease. Love the logs you found for the hides!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Apr 14, 2010)

kyryah said:


> Thanks
> 
> Well Candy, it is actually quite interesting when they mate, lol. The male has to stand almost vertically and the female does have to raise the back of her shell a bit. I have one picture but it isn't very high quality.
> 
> ...



Having a "tail" bigger than his left leg helps!!!





NERD


----------



## Kristina (Apr 14, 2010)

The gates on the enclosure are 7' tall, and there is a lip around the top. The roof of my house and the roof of the shed extend part way over on each side. I have seen Homer climb - they are funny little monkeys with those long, long legs!!

And as Terry said, the tails on the males ARE bigger than their legs, hee hee hee!

Kristina


----------

